# Snug harbor bait & tackle



## fremar6

anyone know the hours at this bait shop? I hear they clean fish are they good or not?? thanks


----------



## ShutUpNFish

If you can get past the snide attitude of the owner and most of the people that work there, I'm sure your fish will get cleaned just like anywhere else. And if you do go there, DON'T ask ANY questions....They don't like to answer questions, they're too dam busy!!


----------



## fremar6

Thanks never been in this place, doesn't sound like too good personalities at all not a good way to run a business. They shouldn't be too busy this time of year.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Sorry for the rant...and my response is not based on a "one time" experience either....I've been going there for years since I have no other choice really and I like fishing out of Conneaut. I sure wish there were more viable options in the area. Jack obviously knows hes got the bull by the balls.


----------



## fremar6

will be going to the breakwall this afternoon see how I do today before all the rain comes in..hopefully catch one or two steelhead today..weather is too nice to sit at home. Just went to your free forums nice no time to really look at it ..Love your smoker..


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Same here every time I have gone their they have to get smart with me or they are too busy watching tv in the back I refuse to go their anymore I will pick up gear and bait somewhere else


----------



## recdave

Don bought the shop about a year ago. Previous owner was a jerk, but my experiences there the past year of so have been ok. If you want to drive another mile or 2 down the road, try Steve's bait in Fairport.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio

The one in fair port is the one I usually go to but I did not know that there was a new owner. I was also at a fishing show over the winter and it was the last day and snug harbor was their, and they were starting to pack up and I was looking at a noodle rod I was going to buy it and the old man goes that's not for sale anymore! I took one look and simply laughed and said that's fine I will take my money else where. Sorry guys just ranting a little!!


----------



## JFeeds

This is kind of surprising as I've never had a problem at Snug Harbor. If I have a question, they give me the best answer they can, but I've never experienced any kind of attitude from anyone there. Sure the guys are usually in the back watching TV, but I'll go look at the jigs or flies for the second or two that it takes them to come out front, nothing to get upset about. 

Not to sound like an :foot-in-mouth:, but does the attitude come from any attitude given to them?


----------



## seasick Steve

ive been going there for about 2 years. jack has always been great. buy a dozen shiners and they give you 3.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

JFeeds said:


> This is kind of surprising as I've never had a problem at Snug Harbor. If I have a question, they give me the best answer they can, but I've never experienced any kind of attitude from anyone there. Sure the guys are usually in the back watching TV, but I'll go look at the jigs or flies for the second or two that it takes them to come out front, nothing to get upset about.
> 
> Not to sound like an :foot-in-mouth:, but does the attitude come from any attitude given to them?


No not at all believe it or not I go in their ask politely the questions I do ask and always get a sarcastic answer


----------



## banshe2008

that place should/could be a gold mine. I used to go there but only go there when I am in dire need. you go in there to spend your money and they make you feel like you are bothering them.


----------



## JimmyC

seasick Steve said:


> ive been going there for about 2 years. jack has always been great. buy a dozen shiners and they give you 3.


Yep I agree.


----------



## fredg53

banshe2008 said:


> that place should/could be a gold mine. I used to go there but only go there when I am in dire need. you go in there to spend your money and they make you feel like you are bothering them.


Never been there but all other post seem positive maybe its u 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish

What does them giving you extra emeralds/shiners have anything to do with treating you respectfully when you've spent alot of money there over the years?? I don't even expect them to be nice really....just not rude and administering attitude of being bothered. Try asking to buy a license in there sometime and see the attitude you get....LOL!! And its Everytime! 

Besides, I've frequented many baitshops in the Erie area...they all have been very generous with the minnows, so its not like Snug Harbor is doing anything special there. Most of them do it.


----------



## Misdirection

JimmyC said:


> Yep I agree.


+2. Never had a problem at Snug...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio

fredg53 said:


> Never been there but all other post seem positive maybe its u
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No need to get mean about things he was stating a fact


----------



## JFeeds

Maybe I don't notice any alleged sarcasm or attitude because when I show up there as early as I do for steelhead fishing, I'm usually still cranky and on my first coffee of the day!


----------



## banshe2008

No worries MuskieMan. I can take it. The fact that there is actually discussion on this topic should tell you something about snug. The fact that I am even paying attention to this discussion tells me that I probably AM the problem.


----------



## recdave

Note- my post earlier was in regards to harbor bait and tackle in Painesville. I think you all are talking about some place else. Sorry


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CARL510ISLE

Only been in there a couple times but I will say I broke a reel in the spring a couple years ago and did not have a backup and had NO cash. Jack sold me a new one (for a great price) and took it on my honor for me to send him a check to pay for it. Saved my day of fishing, IMO it's those kind of things that are what matters, not somebody who's blowing smoke up your rear end.......


----------



## viper1

Well Jack is 100 times better then he use to be. He does get snappy once in a while. Never had a big problem. He gave me a boat battery on my word one day mine crapped out. Says a lot id say. He has no corner on anything. Theirs a bait shop up the street before jacks and dock side in the harbor at the bottom of the hill. And if you ask Jack he'll tell you how to find them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

